# Desert Kingsnake (US)



## Br8knitOFF (Mar 25, 2007)

Thought I'd share a couple pics taken the other night of one of my desert kingsnakes.
 
Kingsnakes in general are known to be bottomless pits, eating anything, including other snakes.

This guy is developing a habit of doing this to me almost every time I take him out.... took me about 1/2 hour to get him off me. Every time I'd get him off, he'd latch on again before I was able to get him back into his enclosure!








Here was my attempt at offering him something else to eat in exchange for my finger back- he apparently wanted both:






//Todd


----------



## Kaotic (Mar 25, 2007)

awww he is so beautiful


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks!

Here are a couple more shots of him:


















//Todd


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2007)

Beautiful snake, North American colubrids are amongst my favourite snakes, such amazing variety and colour. I particularly like the Kingsnakes.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 25, 2007)

hehe he looks so cute hanging off you like that'!


----------



## hornet (Mar 25, 2007)

nice, is that their max size? you keep any other colubrids?


----------



## Glider (Mar 25, 2007)

I love the one where he's got you AND the mouse!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Mar 25, 2007)

Love the second pic


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Hornet- no, that guy is a baby. He hatched in early/mid '06.

He'll top out at around 4' or so.

Here's my list:

2.1 Desert Kingsnake (1 male het for albino- pictured, 1male het for axanthic, and 1 female axanthic)
1.1 Mexican Black Kingsnake
2.1 Southern Pine Snakes (1 male leucisitc, 1 male het for albino and 1 female het for albino)
1.1 Irian Jaya Carpets
1.1 Water Pythons
1.0 Olive Python
1.0 Bredli
1.0 JCP

//Todd


----------



## snapon (Mar 26, 2007)

*awesome pics*

i see it's got a pinky fetish both human and mouse


----------



## Hickson (Mar 26, 2007)

I probably should know this - or be able to work it out - but I guess it's just too early in the morning: What's a JCP?



HIx


----------



## Retic (Mar 26, 2007)

Jungle Carpet Python


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 26, 2007)

that second pic is GOLD! gave me a good laugh


----------



## cris (Mar 26, 2007)

:lol: i think he likes you, thanks for sharing the pics, colubrids are the most rewarding snakes to keep IMO

Can you post some pics of your other king snake and the pine snakes(i dont even know what a pine snake is)


----------



## gillsy (Mar 26, 2007)

can i ask what the 1.0, 2.1 etc means

I've seen it on a couple of people's posts, and not sure.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2007)

That's as funny as, Br8knitOFF!! :lol: Nearly every shot has the little blighter hanging off you! :lol: :lol: Gorgeous snake by the way


----------



## *~PreciousDiamonds*~ (Mar 26, 2007)

I want to know that number thing also, is it their age, 1.0 = 1year.....2.1 = 2yr 1mth?


----------



## cris (Mar 26, 2007)

the number are
male . female
or also
male . female . unknown

eg. 1.2 would be one male 2 females(i hope i have it the right way around)


----------



## gillsy (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool, thanks cris.


----------



## *~PreciousDiamonds*~ (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome thanks cris, wow brk8 or whatever has a wicked collection then...wow


----------



## pythoness (Mar 26, 2007)

awwww he loves you  look at all those cuddles and love bites sooooooooo cute


----------



## snake man (May 6, 2007)

*nice*

nice snakes got any pics of the others


----------

